# NI's Komplete Kontrol software-Does it work without a keyboard



## dathyr1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello,

I keep looking at this un-installed program in my Native Access(Komplete Kontrol) and wondering does it do any functions without having/needing one of NI's Keyboards?
And if I do download it, do I also need an Activation Code to even make it work?

I do not have a NI Keyboard.

I do have Maschine and Maschine Studio and Maschine JAM, and i can use Maschine functions without having Maschine Studio turned on. Wondering if complete Komplete Kontrol is the same way far as operating independent of having a Keyboard.

I assume Komplete Kontrol is similar to Maschine far as some functions. This Un-installed Komplete Kontrol software may be there cause of installation of Maschine Studio or Maschine JAM, not sure though.

again just curious, I will not install it unless I know answers to my 2 questions.

thank you,
Dave


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 15, 2018)

If you use Maschine, you don't need KK. KK is basically the browser part of Maschine. You can have the both installed, but you won't be able to load KK from within Maschine (because it's redundant).


----------



## dathyr1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Ah thank you EvilDragon. Yes I use Maschine allot. So i wont worry about KK then.

take care,
Dave


----------

